# Day out in Birmingham recommendations



## Hollis (Feb 23, 2010)

A mate has 6 hours to kill in Birmingham.. any recommendations?  I only know the Bull Ring..


----------



## DaRealSpoon (Feb 23, 2010)

Sea life centre  it rocks... They have Otters and everyfink!


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Feb 23, 2010)

Millennium Point
Art Galleries
Ride on the big wheel


----------



## DaRealSpoon (Feb 23, 2010)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Ride on the big wheel



Is the narration on that still in French?


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Feb 23, 2010)

DaRealSpoon said:


> Is the narration on that still in French?



Nah, that was _years_ (and at last two different wheels) ago!


----------



## DaRealSpoon (Feb 23, 2010)

shame


----------



## moomoo (Feb 23, 2010)

DaRealSpoon said:


> Sea life centre  it rocks... They have Otters and everyfink!



Sea Life is dreadful!!!  Or at least it was when I last went there.

Erm, what are you talking about bees?  What wheel?


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Feb 23, 2010)

moomoo said:


> Erm, what are you talking about bees?  What wheel?



_Please_ tell me you're taking the piss


----------



## moomoo (Feb 23, 2010)

No I'm not.  When did Birmingham get a wheel? 

You're talking about a wheel like the London Eye right?


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Feb 23, 2010)

Well, I guess it is pretty hard to spot, what with it only being 60 metres high.









Oh, and it's the THIRD ONE WE'VE HAD.

Do you walk round with your eyes shut or something?


----------



## moomoo (Feb 23, 2010)

No! 

I've not been into town for ages! Obviously...


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Feb 23, 2010)

moomoo said:


> I've not been into town for ages



The first wheel was put up in 2003 


Although according to the wiki page the current one is now being dismantled, so you've missed your chance.


----------



## Maggot (Feb 23, 2010)




----------



## moomoo (Feb 23, 2010)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> The first wheel was put up in 2003
> 
> 
> Although according to the wiki page the current one is now being dismantled, so you've missed your chance.




Oh. 

I think I heard about the first one.  I was about to say wasn't it put up for the Millenium celebrations but they wouldn't have been in 2003 would they?


----------



## DaRealSpoon (Feb 23, 2010)

moomoo said:


> Sea Life is dreadful!!!  Or at least it was when I last went there.
> 
> Erm, what are you talking about bees?  What wheel?



Last time I went there, couple of years ago admittedly, it was brilliant. It was mid-week so it was pretty quiet and I think we had a 2-4-1 ticket which may have influenced its awesomeness.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Feb 23, 2010)

moomoo said:


> Oh.



Next time if I were you I'd write to the council and make sure they put clear signs up, I mean who on earth is going to notice a skyline dominating, 60m high wheel? 

Especially if they put it somewhere out of the way, like, I dunno, the middle of a busy city centre.

Madness.


----------



## DaRealSpoon (Feb 23, 2010)

moomoo said:


> wasn't it put up for the Millenium celebrations but they wouldn't have been in 2003 would they?


----------



## Maggot (Feb 23, 2010)

moomoo said:


> Sea Life is dreadful!!!  Or at least it was when I last went there.
> 
> Erm, what are you talking about bees?  What wheel?





DaRealSpoon said:


> Last time I went there, couple of years ago admittedly, it was brilliant. It was mid-week so it was pretty quiet and I think we had a 2-4-1 ticket which may have influenced its awesomeness.


Moomoo probably didn't notice all the whales, sharks, turtles etc.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Feb 23, 2010)

Maybe this is what MooMoo expected at the Sealife Centre:







All those fish must have been a massive disappointment :-(


----------



## Dr. Furface (Feb 23, 2010)

Hollis said:


> A mate has 6 hours to kill in Birmingham.. any recommendations?  I only know the Bull Ring..


Take a train to Nottingham, spend 4 hours there, take train back to Brum. Sorted.


----------



## BigTom (Feb 23, 2010)

as bees said, art galleries:

http://www.bmag.org.uk/
The Bridget Riley exhibition on at the waterhall gallery is excellent and well worth a visit, and the main museum/art gallery is always worth a wander around. These are on or just off Chamberlain Square in the centre of town

http://www.ikon-gallery.co.uk/
Ikon Gallery - didn't think too much of the 2 artists they are exhibiting at the moment (I went there last week) but it's free so it's not like you lose alot by having a look.  Is in Brindley Place, not far from the sea life centre and just a few minutes walk from the BMAG galleries.

Custard Factory has a gallery, though I don't know what is on there at the moment, and there is also the Ikon II gallery in digbeth, all free.
I'm sure there's another art gallery in the centre but I can't think of it at the moment.

You could also head over to the jewellery quarter and go to the pen museum


----------



## moomoo (Feb 23, 2010)

Maggot said:


> Moomoo probably didn't notice all the whales, sharks, turtles etc.





beesonthewhatnow said:


> Maybe this is what MooMoo expected at the Sealife Centre:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Oi!!! Stop taking the piss!!! 

To be fair, we last went when J was very small and we'd just paid a small fortune to get in, got about 5 mins in and then he announced 'I don't like fish' and spent the rest of the time crying in fear of the fish.


----------

